# Handcrafted Car Audio Grand Opening October 18th!



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys! I just wanted to pop in and let you all know that we are having a grand opening event on October 18th for our new location in Chandler! I know that there are a few other things going on around this time, so I understand if you can't make it. But, if you have some spare time, it will definitely be something most of you will be interested in.

We will have the Audison demo vehicle on display featuring a Full D/A Voce system built by us and ran off of the brand new BitPlayHD!

We will also have a vehicle featuring the brand new Audiofrog line, also running a BitPlayHD and demonstrated by Andy Wehmeyer himself! 

In addition to some awesome audio demos, we will have manufacturer representatives on hand to answer questions or just talk shop. We will be running specials on remote starters, radio upgrades, subwoofer packages and more. There really is something for everybody, so I hope to see you all out here!

In case you wanna follow the activity:
https://www.facebook.com/events/567649976714303/ 

Thanks for looking everybody!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I plan to attend Jon. but I also plan to attend the Diyma meet and greet. Too bad you guys couldnt have put these two meets in to one meet and greet and grand opening. I wanna meet the man behind the machine. MS8. and I also want to hear some more Magic Buss. Its going to be a Sensational SQ weekend. for sure.


----------



## Djohhan (Oct 10, 2014)

3 days again..


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

The real Subzero said:


> I plan to attend Jon. but I also plan to attend the Diyma meet and greet. Too bad you guys couldnt have put these two meets in to one meet and greet and grand opening. I wanna meet the man behind the machine. MS8. and I also want to hear some more Magic Buss. Its going to be a Sensational SQ weekend. for sure.


Honestly man, if I had not procrastinated posting about it here for so long then maybe we could have. But Don started organizing his event a while ago so I figured I'd just ride it out there and see what happens! The good thing is that any body who wants to come by can just swing by any time during the day, so hopefully that will make it a bit easier.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Djohhan said:


> 3 days again..


3 days?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Sounds interesting, im driving up from tucson to go to the GTG meet that Don has put on, im going to try and stop by to check things out. Sounds like its going to be a busy saturday in Arizona! I like it!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Too bad I was just there!!! Great looking shop man!!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I am definately going to come jon, I want to see if andy can give my tips on using the ms8


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

hot9dog said:


> Sounds interesting, im driving up from tucson to go to the GTG meet that Don has put on, im going to try and stop by to check things out. Sounds like its going to be a busy saturday in Arizona! I like it!


Thank you for the support man!


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

The real Subzero said:


> I am definately going to come jon, I want to see if andy can give my tips on using the ms8


You can see what he will be willing to answer, but remember, he will be here to represent Audiofrog, not JBL.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

The new shop is definitely a huge step up from the old location. Looking forward to seeing Jon's continued success and to scope out the new AudioFrog gear! Did you get the sign installed yet Jon?


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> The new shop is definitely a huge step up from the old location. Looking forward to seeing Jon's continued success and to scope out the new AudioFrog gear! Did you get the sign installed yet Jon?


Thanks man and yes the sign is up!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Jon, 

I wish you well at your new location. It as a pleasure to meet you and Max and Andy and the other guys I forgot the names of. Andy, your Product is very nice indeed. I really enjoyed that demo.


----------

